# Star Trek by Michael Giacchino



## dcoscina (May 13, 2009)

I got this score a week ago and have listened to it on and off. Some of it I like, some of it sounds a little by-the-numbers, especially considering we all know this composer is very creative in his approach (just listen to LOST which is like a weekly exercise into Goldsmith territory for t.v.- awesome!).

I like the main theme, or at least, it's grown on me. While it's not Goldsmith's amazing theme, nor Horner's nautical one, I do think it sounds like Trek. Some of the action cues on the CD are a little vacuous and I'm told that a lot of unreleased music heard in the film is much better than what it represented on the soundtrack (ain't it always that way?)

Anyhow, thoughts on this? Giacchino uses DP BTW. Not sure whether he's on 6 or still on 5.13. Those big Hollywood film score dudes usually do not upgrade until they know it's safe-and I don't blame them. Just imagine that you have to deliver a finished score in 3 weeks and you're still fiddling through the newer GUI. Not so much.


----------



## clarkcontrol (May 13, 2009)

Warning: digression...

I'm curious if the apocalyptic trailer music is his and if it's in the movie. I know that these days its much less likely than 20 years ago, so...

Without getting too OT, if its not in the movie, what is the music from the TV preview/trailer?

Sorry that the music wasn't more "original." I'm guessing he didn't get a lot of time to work on this, even though everyone's known about this release for ever. I had high hopes myself.

Clark


----------



## choc0thrax (May 13, 2009)

The music from the trailer was done by a guy on this forum named Thomas J, it's not Giacchino. 

I think Giacchino should stick to doing music for television. I always like his tv stuff more. MI3 was one of the most annoying scores I've ever heard, it was a repetitive audio hellworld.


----------



## SvK (May 13, 2009)

choco........

Are you always this offensive?

Giacchinos work on MI3 was great........Put up or shut-up!

SvK


----------



## clarkcontrol (May 13, 2009)

> The music from the trailer was done by a guy on this forum named Thomas J, it's not Giacchino.



Thomas J!

Awesome. I always liked his stuff. I guess the only bad news is that I can't get that music by buying the album :cry: 

Well, Michael did a fantasic job with the Incredibles. So whatever the reason, ST might not be very memorable work.

Clark


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 13, 2009)

I was going to post something similar. I like the music but it's not heroic and I think the theme is weak. Especially compared to Goldsmith.
It's too short to develop into any goosebump inducing moments. The Vulcan stuff is good.
I enjoyed the movie and I always like Giachinno work but I am disappointed there isn't a majestic theme for the reboot.
J


----------



## choc0thrax (May 13, 2009)

SvK @ Wed May 13 said:


> choco........
> 
> Are you always this offensive?
> 
> ...



I'm not nearly as offensive as that particular score was on my virgin ears. It had it's way with me.


----------



## Stevie (May 13, 2009)

I didn't like the main theme, too, especially the chord progression. It sounds cheesy to me and 
not elaborate. A main theme should say much more than 5 or 10 seconds. It just doesn't cover the feeling of the whole movie. The epicness was highly missed in that theme.


----------



## madbulk (May 13, 2009)

SvK @ Wed May 13 said:


> choco........
> 
> Are you always this offensive?
> 
> SvK



LOL.
You must be new around here. Steve, is it? Hey. Yeah, have a look around.


----------



## lux (May 13, 2009)

choc0thrax @ Wed May 13 said:


> The music from the trailer was done by a guy on this forum named Thomas J, it's not Giacchino.
> 
> I think Giacchino should stick to doing music for television. I always like his tv stuff more. MI3 was one of the most annoying scores I've ever heard, it was a repetitive audio hellworld.



Just for complete information and in my knowledge other people made music for the trailers too. Actually there are several versions goin on from different authors

Really thats your opinion about MI3? Dunno, i found it to be pretty good in general, and the love theme was strong and nice. Also the suspended parts with the horns themes were nice sounding to my ears, like the preparation to the fulcrum and some other scenes.


----------



## Niah (May 13, 2009)

I have mixed feelings about giacchino.

I kinda liked MI3 but probably mostly because of Lalo Schifrin, I will agree with choco since I can't say that I can listen to that score all the time, sometimes it is a bit annoying.

Lost was really good, probably his best work?

Star Strek I found very uninteresing...but I will give a few more listens.

I think that the fault of giacchino is that he sometimes just plays it safe, sounding a bit too conventional for my taste.


----------



## choc0thrax (May 13, 2009)

I think he kinda blew it with Star Trek. I wanna hear some majestic awe, goes well with space exploration. Of course I haven't seen the movie yet so maybe there isn't any space exploration, I dunno.

Lost is really good stuff but I dunno so is Alias. Alias has my favourite piece of music by Giacchino, it's in the second season, it plays a couple times around when Sloane's wife dies. On the second season album there's a version of it called Post A-Mortem.

I think Giacchino's style suits episodic t.v. more than film.


----------



## kid-surf (May 13, 2009)

Choc0 cracks me up...I wish he'd hurry and write a fucked up comedy...

...It saddens me to know that our dating may finally be getting in the way of his creativity, what with all our tandem figure skating and mitten knitting. But he does make a mean cup of Hot Coco. Slurp...


----------



## bryla (May 13, 2009)

Hmmm.... how many have actually seen the film?

Isn't the general feeling that film scores are not to be heard away from the movie, but it's nice when it can be?


----------



## Christian Marcussen (May 13, 2009)

I actually really liked his main theme. It's not used enough on the album though. I haven't seen the film yet.


----------



## Stevie (May 13, 2009)

I have seen the movie, Bryla.

@Christian

Really? I found it not hitting the nail and pretty simple.
Don't get me wrong, simple themes aren't a bad thing.
But the theme is always the same, almost no variation.
I liked the trailer music a lot (TJs). It should have been
the main theme if you ask me. It has this power that the 
movie would have needed.


----------



## lee (May 13, 2009)

The idea that a soundtracks only purpose in life is to support the movie, story, dialog, picture, etc is a good philosophy when composing I think. But still, listening to a soundtrack cd can be an experience of its own. And right there, when listening to it (with your eyes closed?), the music kind of speaks for itself, IMO.

/Johnny


----------



## Waywyn (May 13, 2009)

clarkcontrol @ Wed May 13 said:


> Warning: digression...
> 
> I'm curious if the apocalyptic trailer music is his and if it's in the movie. I know that these days its much less likely than 20 years ago, so...
> 
> ...



As with trailers it is pretty much obvious, but due to the release of the promo stuff (trailers etc.) the music isn't really done for the movie then. I mean if you have a sequel as on Star Wars or Lord of the Rings, they can make use of the originals music from Episode 1 and 2 if promoting Episode 3.

So if there is a movie coming along companies use trailer library music to "find the right track for it".


----------



## Niah (May 13, 2009)

bryla @ Wed May 13 said:


> Hmmm.... how many have actually seen the film?
> 
> Isn't the general feeling that film scores are not to be heard away from the movie, but it's nice when it can be?



I haven't seen it, but that's because I have no interest in star strek. 

As a film lover I have no interest in films like this, but as a music lover I can't pass on the oportunity to listen to some great music that can be appreciated on its own. 

Generally I always watch the film first and then get the score if I liked it, but when it comes to hollywood bluff...I won't even bother most of the times. :mrgreen:


----------



## bluejay (May 13, 2009)

Saw the film. Quite like the main theme although it's perhaps more melancholy and introspective than EPIC ... and believe me the rest of the film is EPIC.

In the film I felt the music was absolutely the biggest letdown ... real shame cause I loved some of Giacchino's other work.


----------



## Stevie (May 13, 2009)

Yep, if that film isn't epic then I don't know...


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (May 13, 2009)

Thought the music was pretty good, but I really started to get annoyed with the sheer amount of times he overused the Kirk theme. It's a decent little theme, but it's only four bars long & starts to become a bit impotent and worn out by the 29th time.

Ooh- the film is starting (_Kirk's theme_! :D )
Ooh- young Kirk (_Kirk's theme_ :o )
Fighting! (_Kirk's theme_, fast  )
It's the Enterprise! Ooh... (...and again, _that theme_ :roll: )


David Arnold did it to a slightly lesser extent with the _Quantum_ score and it annoyed me in that film too.

But the score wasn't bad at all despite the overuse of the theme, and Giacchino's a fantastic composer. I'd like to hear what he does with the next one, or maybe hear what Brian Tyler would do...


----------



## dcoscina (May 13, 2009)

Tyler is not the strongest melodic writer in Hollywood. Going from Giacchino to him would be a step backwards IMO. If Giacchino does not score the next one, I would give it to someone like John Powell who CAN write epic themes.


----------



## choc0thrax (May 13, 2009)

kid-surf @ Wed May 13 said:


> Choc0 cracks me up...I wish he'd hurry and write a fucked up comedy...



I was sposed to be doing that right now but writing partner wants to finish urban horror thriller first and he wields all the power.




> Tyler is not the strongest melodic writer in Hollywood. Going from Giacchino to him would be a step backwards IMO. If Giacchino does not score the next one, I would give it to someone like John Powell who CAN write epic themes.




I think going from Giacchino to Tyler would be more of a step sideways. One of Tyler's best pieces of music was for a Star Trek episode. With J.J. we're always gonna have Giacchino but if they wanted amazing music for the next film they'd have to summon one of the immortals- Debney, Arnold, or Powell.


----------



## Niah (May 14, 2009)

man for a second I thought your guys were talking about Tyler bates here

you aren't are you?


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 14, 2009)

Best track is where Giachinno does an orchestrated rendition of the original series television score imo. The orchestration there is spot on and the harmonic content is rich. I have to say that overall I was a bit disappointed in the score (which is weird because I've dug the Star Trek franchise for many years and really wanted to like it and have appreciated what Michael Giacchino had done with other projects.) but to put it into context, I haven't seen the movie yet and the score as I'm hearing it could be perfect to picture - just disembodied without it.


----------



## MacQ (May 14, 2009)

Saw the film last night, after reading this thread. I like Giacchino's work usually, and certainly his "Incredibles", "MI:3" and "Ratatouille" scores.

The film is very very good. The score is a total let-down. It just doesn't seem to hit the right emotional tone for the film. Some weird orchestrations like French horns playing what sounds like a manual delay ... ostinato 8ths out to nothing. It was like he'd lost the plot on how to wrap up a cue.

Also, there were more than a few times when a cue ended without enough reverb. This bothered me more than anything. Oh, and epic choir that just appeared in an awkward way. A lot of mix-related problems, for me. The story was gripping and the script was tight, so it's unfortunate that the score was just present, rather than a part of the power of the film.

I would second a guy like Powell to have done this film, but alas, Mike G. is the guy for J.J.

~Stu


----------



## Niah (May 14, 2009)

Powell would be a good choice yea ..and Debney, why not..?

But honestly I always thought giacchino was perfect for this, why it didn't work I don't know.

maybe he is not a star strek fan and didn't get it :?:


----------



## choc0thrax (May 14, 2009)

Niah @ Thu May 14 said:


> But honestly I always thought giacchino was perfect for this



Why?


----------



## Niah (May 14, 2009)

choc0thrax @ Thu May 14 said:


> Niah @ Thu May 14 said:
> 
> 
> > But honestly I always thought giacchino was perfect for this
> ...



dunno maybe because it was directed by JJ, 

it's a parcery that seems to work well...usually


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 25, 2009)

Saw the film last night and I was also really disappointed in the score. Too much brass, too retro-sounding (break new ground, man, it's the future!), and that annoying theme repeated ad-nauseam in the last 10 minutes or so. I don't know if I should blame the composer though, since, even though he's a BIG name in the scoring world, producers have a way of making even the best composer sound like they were slacking.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (May 25, 2009)

@Lux: you look a lot better without the glasses

@Choco: you're still as nuts as in the IRC days. Don't get wiser as you get older. The best way to stay young.

Guys, it IS really weird to be suddenly 50...

I felt so much younger in the #midi-mockup days, 10 years ago, with Jazz2K (TJ), MeloManiac (Simon), etc. I can't remember Maarten's nickname, but it was something with Mad...

Back to my oxygen tent... nurse!!? How am I supposed to get there on my own?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 25, 2009)

Your passport might read 50, but your smile says 15! Keep on rocking (not in a chair, of course)! And keep your hair!!! >8o


----------



## lux (May 25, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon May 25 said:


> Saw the film last night and I was also really disappointed in the score. Too much brass, too retro-sounding .



i think i'm goin to like it then


----------



## cc64 (May 25, 2009)

Emanuel @ Mon May 25 said:


> nurse!!? How am I supposed to get there on my own?



With a nurse at hand, who would want to get there on their own anyhow /\~O 

Happy birthday Emanuel. BTW my daughter's middle-name is Emmanuelle. Maybe she'll want to use this one at 50 also :D 

Best,

Claude


----------



## JonFairhurst (May 25, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon May 25 said:


> ...Too much brass, too retro-sounding (break new ground, man, it's the future!), and that annoying theme repeated ad-nauseam in the last 10 minutes or so...


The same things struck me. I had a love/hate feeling about the retro sound. It reminded me about the longevity of the franchise, which I liked, but was a bit cheesy. And, yeah, the first thing I did at the end of the film was to hum the final theme sarcastically - not that the theme was bad, just overplayed.


----------



## lux (May 25, 2009)

no, seriously, what do you guys specifically mean for retro sounding?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 25, 2009)

Luca, 

Go see the film or listen to the excerpts on iTunes. BTW, the music alone suffers a lot without the film.

Here's what I find retro-sounding:

- the main theme melody itself, and the use of the french horn (again, for Space!!)

- the orchestration has a re-heated feeling to it: you've heard so much more interesting material from Goldsmith using the same instruments (brass, roto-toms, toms, perc in general), that Giacchino comes off, IMO, like a student quoting the teacher. And if these are meant as quotes, there are examples of works in all art forms that quote and yet still make new territory, _where no composer has gone before!_ 

- combinations of instruments that recall choices made in the 60s, but again, we've heard these used with more gusto, balls. Actually, some of the music reminds me of Sunday Disney movies-of-the-week, it's so tame. For me, Star Trek deserves more danger in the music.

- the bar music sounds like what would be written by a composer who had never seen Star Wars or Blade Runner! I mean, how can you make write/use a generic contemporary house-ish track for a bar scene that takes place even just decades in the future?

- boring synth and string FX. It's like HZ's Batman, Alien, Ligeti (!) never came to light.

For something this cool, a new beginning for the story, it would have been better, IMO, to have a soundtrack that is also bold. This one is not that at all.

Actually, Run and Shoot Offense is so cheesy, that it's got to be on purpose, like Spinal Tap.

I still kinda liked the film though. :wink:


----------



## Stevie (May 25, 2009)

Ned, really well put!
I can only underline this.
Btw, I really enjoyed Sabotage, one of my favourite songs :D


----------



## choc0thrax (May 25, 2009)

I thought Star Trek was pretty good. On the other hand I just saw Terminator Salvation which is a giant pile of robotic sh*t. Gave me a terrible headache and has almost ruined my vacation in new york.


----------



## JohnG (May 25, 2009)

I was very surprised at the score. Despite many good moments, it felt to me as though he'd had to write in a great hurry, so that he was forced to repeat his main idea rather more than he might have done had he had more time, and that he hadn't had time to embellish and strengthen the skeleton of other ideas.

I have always been impressed with Mr. G's work on Lost, and always have assumed that he, like Jerry Goldsmith and John Williams, who also had spent many a year writing for television, would maximise the use of the orchestra when he had the full resources available. I had been looking forward to hearing what he could do with all the resources he could want in this movie.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 25, 2009)

I agree with you, John - it sounded like what Andrew K (Thonex) calls "speedwriting."

But it really didn't matter to me. Big chords, but SFX, huge budget, and unfortunately the whole thing just left me totally cold.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (May 25, 2009)

hehe, you guys are a tough crowd! 

I mean - would you have prefered a Batman Begins-like approach? I sure would not. And it's wrong to use a french horn for space in a Star Trek film? Hmmm... Star Trek is not a reboot the same way Batman was. It shares the DNA of the older films, and I think this should be reflected in the music. 

That said, no doubt things could be better - no doubt that "speed writing" isn't good enough etc, etc... But I feel commenting on some of the Star Trek devices used in the film as "too retro" or "too Goldsmith" is kind of missing the point. The whole thing has homages to the old films - including the corny SFX.


----------



## Rodney Glenn (May 26, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon May 25 said:


> It was probably the best totally forgettable film I've ever seen.



Nick, I think you may have just invented a new Academy Awards category:

_"...and the Oscar for best totally forgettable film goes to......."_


----------



## Ed (May 26, 2009)

Liked the movie, didnt think the score sounded like like a Trek Score, the theme was also very un-trek.


----------



## lux (May 26, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon May 25 said:


> It was probably the best totally forgettable film I've ever seen..



In general all Star Trek movies produce this effect or the opposite. It depends mostly from the fact that youre a fan or not.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 26, 2009)

dcoscina @ Wed May 13 said:


> Tyler is not the strongest melodic writer in Hollywood. Going from Giacchino to him would be a step backwards IMO. If Giacchino does not score the next one, I would give it to someone like John Powell who CAN write epic themes.





Hey if we are allowed to armchair QB this one - how about JNH or JW do the next one. I do like the Powell idea as well.


Personally my expectations for the score and film were VERY high (while the film met them) - sadly, the score did not for me. Made me miss Goldsmith even more. :cry: (and I am a big fan of MG)


Rob


----------



## Ed (May 26, 2009)

How about Dennis McCarthy?? He knows how to make it sound like Trek. 

Or how about James Horner again? Everyone loves his Wrath of Khan score, they used it on nearly every trailer for each subsequent ST movie!


----------



## bluejay (May 26, 2009)

I'd really love to hear Horner do an old-style score again (a la Wrath of Khan or Krull).


----------



## david robinson (May 26, 2009)

watched a pirate Russian version of this.
some of the characterizations were good: Bones, Spock.
thought Scotty was a bit OTT.
Chechov shouldn't have been there.
the music was only ok to my ears.
actually, the brass sounded lacking in conviction in some cues.
on the whole it was ok.
David R.


----------



## bluejay (May 26, 2009)

david robinson @ Tue May 26 said:


> watched a pirate Russian version of this.
> ...
> Chechov shouldn't have been there.



He was only in the Pirate Russian version ... :D


----------



## lux (May 26, 2009)

bluejay @ Tue May 26 said:


> I'd really love to hear Horner do an old-style score again (a la Wrath of Khan or Krull).



+1

absolutely


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 26, 2009)

"In general all Star Trek movies produce this effect or the opposite. It depends mostly from the fact that youre a fan or not."

I don't necessarily agree with that. For example the one in which Christopher Lloyd played the bad guy (I forget the name) had very moving moments.

And the TV shows were always interesting. You don't have to be one of those weirdos who goes to Star Trek conventions to enjoy a film!


----------



## lux (May 26, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue May 26 said:


> "In general all Star Trek movies produce this effect or the opposite. It depends mostly from the fact that youre a fan or not."
> 
> I don't necessarily agree with that. For example the one in which Christopher Lloyd played the bad guy (I forget the name) had very moving moments.
> 
> And the TV shows were always interesting. You don't have to be one of those weirdos who goes to Star Trek conventions to enjoy a film!



well its not something offensive. Star Trek is about a role game, you fit in or you dont. And if you dont you mostly will think thats plain stupid, there's no link to actual scientific evidence, aliens do not exist and for sure they will not look like northamericans with some makeup on their face. Star Trek is something with a long story and with some inner merits, and its positive effect belongs mostly to your attitude to consider it believable and get fun out of its stories.


----------



## JonFairhurst (May 26, 2009)

david robinson @ Tue May 26 said:


> watched a pirate Russian version of this.


And Checkov was the only person who _didn't_ get a laugh when they said, "nuclear vessels."


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (May 26, 2009)

lux @ Tue May 26 said:


> "there's no link to actual scientific evidence, aliens do not exist and for sure they will not look like northamericans with some makeup on their face.



Surely the existence of aliens is about as plausible as the existence of humans, no?

It's less likely that any other life in the universe is at a similar level of evolution to us, and even less likely that they're whizzing to Earth every few months to analy probe someone, but I think it's a bit arrogant to assume that humanity, or Earth, is any more special than any other potential sentient species/planet. Just to make it clear - I don't believe in aliens in the _little grey men visiting us in flying saucers_ sense, and I accept that Earth may be the only planet in the history of the universe which will ever produce and sustain sentient life. I just think that's unlikely.

And I personally find lots of films have little link to actual scientific evidence - Gremlins, Shaun Of The Dead, Shrek, Passion of the Christ etc, but it's still absolutely possible to watch and enjoy them (not accounting for personal taste of course)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 26, 2009)

Again, Lux, I disagree - only this time a lot more strongly. 

The problem is 100% the film, not the viewer's ability to appreciate it.

@wilx: I'm going to start a new subject in the off-topic area, where we can talk about aliens. To me that's a much more interesting topic than this uninteresting film and its unremarkable score.

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=161028


----------



## lux (May 26, 2009)

wilx @ Tue May 26 said:


> lux @ Tue May 26 said:
> 
> 
> > "there's no link to actual scientific evidence, aliens do not exist and for sure they will not look like northamericans with some makeup on their face.
> ...



yeah Wilx, thought it was pretty evident that i was making some devils advocate. I'm an old star trek fan, still can see how some people can find anything interesting because they just dont fit in. 

Nick, i didnt watch the movie actually 

btw if choco says thats good its good to me. I'm serious.


----------



## david robinson (May 27, 2009)

i can remember watching Star Trek TOS on Sydney TV in 1967.
Black & White.
even some of the stings in those episode were better than the score of this latest one.
David R.[/url]


----------



## Thonex (Jun 26, 2009)

Being rather busy at the moment, and having 2 young kids (which petty much prevents me from going to the movies) I was still able to get away to see Star Trek last night (after the kids when to bed).

I really liked it. Score and all. Maybe it's because I was starved for going to the movies.. or maybe because it was loud, either way.. I liked it. 

Some of the scenes could have ben more epic, but as I watched it, I said... "well this could be more epic but this is totally a valid choice". 

With regards to the bar scene, Giacchono may not have even doe that. Usually the music Sup makes the choice for the source music... at least on 90% of the movies I've done.

Anyway... I had a blast. I also was a Trekker when younger... so that probably factors in too.


----------



## sevaels (Jun 26, 2009)

I agree Thonex.

Some of the large wide shots could have really kicked into gear score wise which he didn't do....but whatever.

I liked it.

Oh and...John Powell's always the better choice :wink:


----------



## synthetic (Jun 26, 2009)

What is the best, most memorable melody that Giacchino has written?


----------



## dannthr (Jun 26, 2009)

I somewhere recall Jerry Goldsmith describing soundtracks for Trek as cerebral. Though I don't believe Goldsmith's work on Trek was as nearly cerebral as say Planet of the Apes, and he definitely had his romantic moments, I can definitely see where he's coming from when he says that.

Giacchino's work on Trek was not cerebral.

And with some emotional exceptions, it was almost annoyingly simple. The ending credits sounded more like a youtube MASHUP than clever.


----------



## Ed (Jun 26, 2009)

synthetic @ Fri Jun 26 said:


> What is the best, most memorable melody that Giacchino has written?



Locke's theme for me:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n--VzaEgTcs


----------



## Niah (Jun 26, 2009)

synthetic @ Fri Jun 26 said:


> What is the best, most memorable melody that Giacchino has written?



not sure if it fits the categorization but I really like this piece 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4GLSY5S ... re=related


----------



## synthetic (Jun 26, 2009)

His music usually serves the picture well, but I can't whistle any of his themes for you.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 26, 2009)

[quote:e7e3807484="synthetic @ Fri Jun 26, 2009 11:49 am"]What is the best, most memorable melody that Giacchino has written?


> ....and that's precisely the reason you'll never see photo's of


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh, come on... None of you can whistle the theme from Medal of Honor? At any rate that to me is his most memorable theme... In fact all of his Medal of Honor work is outstandning. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f34U-D5ubeQ

If you aren't familiar with the music you are missing out!


----------



## ceam (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello,

Just came across this article with Michael Giacchino talking about the score. 


http://trekweb.com/articles/2009/06/26/ ... zine.shtml


Pete


----------



## stevenson-again (Jun 30, 2009)

> What is the best, most memorable melody that Giacchino has written?



the theme from ratatouille. its been chasing me ever since i saw it a few years ago.

absolutely and utterly brilliant score - i would give this man the benefit of the doubt on star trek, which i agree is not one of his best and is a little disappointing, especially when you compare it to the sublime brilliance of some of his other work.

i also agree, it sounds a little rushed and it is very likely he was. these things can happen.

i happen to know quite a few people heavily involved in lord of the rings: two towers. they re-edited the film AFTER 1 hour of the music had been written, recorded, mixed and signed off. that meant chucking everything (at least from the point of view of getting to the final state) and starting from scratch. i am not a big fan of the LOTR scores and this one in particular disappointed but it's little wonder. not only that, but LOTR ran so far behind it clashed with another of the composers gigs for the year: gangs of new york. in the end they managed to get the end credits mixed and sent to New Zealand electronically with 1 hour to spare before being technically in breach of contract.

how would you like that for pressure? getting stuff recorded for LOTR in the morning and then trotting over to walthamstow town hall to record GONY in the afternoon. sheesh.

it would be interesting to know if perhaps a heap of cues MG was happy with got chucked, or the film got re-edited at the last minute throwing his schedule into chaos. the music just sounds a little undeveloped...a couple more passes at each cue and it would probably be great.


----------



## stevenson-again (Jun 30, 2009)

> i am not a big fan of the LOTR scores



i should just add:

i may not regard them as my favourite scores of all time but i am not averse to ripping them off from time to time.  

it might be harsh, but i couldn't help thinking what JW might have done with them....howard shore in the right film is fantastic.


----------



## lux (Jun 30, 2009)

btw, the whole movie gives me the impression that 30% of choices in it have been taken with the fucking marketing office heavily putting their noses in.

Some things smell they have been established to shut up the above office.


----------

